# Internal & External temperature gauges?



## SwampThing (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi there,
We purchased a Rapido 9010DF earlier this year. One thing that I would have thought it would have (perhaps naively) is some way of showing internal / external temperature? As far as I can see, neither the cab unit (Fiat Ducatto 2009) nor the hab unit has any temperature displays.
Am I just missing something or doesn't this vehicle have such a feature? 
Has anyone else found this and come up with any solutions? I was thinking of a very basic domestic weather station with an exterior temp monitor that could be clipped somewhere sheltered on the van.
Many thanks
Kevin


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

I fitted something similar to this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-dual-...erature-C-F-Display-Alarm-Clock-/200722191937

Think I got mine from Halfords some years back


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Lidl and Aldi occasionally sell them for a few pound.


----------



## alicksuwd (Aug 12, 2008)

I've a Lidil one in mine, i put the outside sensor under the van using the hole used by the drain for the Trauma water heater.

Easy peasy works ok, but you cannot trust the outside sensor for a while once you have finished driving, heat from the engine gets trapped under the van and it will read high for a while.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

you cannot trust even ones fitted by manufactures the other day mine read -1 5 minutes later read 9 

joe


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Maplins also sell them. They are getting more popular and so, cheaper. I bought mine in France. I put the outside unit through my Heki and lie it underneath my solar panel with a long plastic tail dangling inside so we do not forget it and if we did it is still fastened. The inside read out sits above the habitation door on a keyhole slot and screw.
It is anything but accurate at forecasting the weather but on a chilly morning it gives us a good idea what to put on before opening the door and on a hot day we can be nerds and bore everyone by telling people how hot it is.
Perhaps we should buy a big thermometer to dip into the sea like many German friends do.... but No! That would be going a little too far.
Alan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I was in Tesco this morning and I want a thermometer for the van inside. They had some cheapies, I looked at three and all were at a different temperature and varied by over 5 degree.
Needless to say, I did not buy.
Also our vans external thermometer is pretty accurate when the engine is cold, but when warm it is reading well high


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

on my Hymer it has internal & extrnal temperature displays on the Schaudt panel. However the internal sensor is on the panel which is above the hab door, in the kitchen area :roll: Not sure where the external sensor is, but doesn't seem very reliable either!


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

We use an Aldi one that we originally had in the house. The external sensor lives in the gas locker and is therefore fairly well protected from extreme fluctuations.

Have a look at forthcoming Aldi and Lidl specials because they have both sold them around Christmas time.

JohnW


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I have an Oregan Scientific unit with the wireless outside sensor protected in waterproof bags and then cable tied under the rear of the van.
Works very well.
Gerry


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I know I'm the least technical but how useful are temperature gauges? We had a Renault 25 a long time ago and it had the gauge. However, when we got into it we knew it was cold/warm/hot both inside and outside. Is there a reason I have not thought of?

Sue


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Suenliam said:


> I know I'm the least technical but how useful are temperature gauges? We had a Renault 25 a long time ago and it had the gauge. However, when we got into it we knew it was cold/warm/hot both inside and outside. Is there a reason I have not thought of?
> 
> Sue


You beat me to it Sue. I also have that nifty sixth sense. :wink: :lol:

Can't see the point. Does anybody need a thermometer to reassure them that they are warm enough inside the van, or that it's bloody cold outside - when a two-second opening of the hab door gives immediate confirmation.

Is there a good reason for fitting them - other than "_because they can_" . . . and it's more toys to help sell vans?

A barometer makes far more sense, then at least you have a toy that is of some practical use.

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:

"Can't see the point. Does anybody need a thermometer to reassure them that they are warm enough inside the van, or that it's bloody cold outside - when a two-second opening of the hab door gives immediate confirmation."


My wife is ALWAYS complaining how cold it is, I always have a thermometer to hand to reassure here and to prove she's got no blood in her veins, :lol: :wink:

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Black Forest Titasee lake Fridge magnet thermometer! Never let us down. You could get a collection of them from everywhere you visit and just take an average if a few are a bit out. 

Sorry. At least it's a bump!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

For a complete weather forecasting solution, you need one of these.

Simple and cheap.

http://www.theweatherstone.co.uk/


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

747 said:


> For a complete weather forecasting solution, you need one of these.


Whoops - silly me! 

For a minute I thought you were checking the temperature when your avatar photo was taken.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> . . . Can't see the point. . . . Is there a good reason for fitting them - other than "_because they can_" . . . and it's more toys to help sell vans? . . . Dave


Errrm - isn't that the whole reason for having a motorhome, Dave, or have I missed the point? :lol: :lol: :lol:

He who dies with most gadgets, wins!


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Yep, I thought our 2008 Rapido would have had them, but having read through the brochure for that year it appears internal and external thermometers were an optional extra.

So obviously the original purchaser of your van was a bit of a 
cheapskate :lol:


----------



## Exem (Mar 12, 2006)

I fitted one of these:

Maplin 3-in-1 Thermometer with Clock

I bolted the external sensor to the chassis low down in the engine compartment so it was out of the weather.

Regards

Geoff


----------



## nomad789 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi swampthing, like you I thought my Rapido924 would be fitted with an int/ext temperature gauge that worked not just display zero. My van is fitted with CBE equipment so I emailed them and this is their reply
Dear Sir,
some PC200 control panels sold to RAPIDO were fitted with the connector for internal/external temperature sensor.
This is a 4-poles black connector mounted on the back of the PC200.
You should first check if your PC200 is fitted with this connector and if so, you can ask Miriad for CBE 006390 (int+ext temperature sensor for PC200).

I bought the item from Miriad for less than £20 and it works a treat, call me sad but if its there it should work.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

As another Rapido owner with no factory fitted thermometers I've got my own solution but I do think that Fiat are very remiss in not fitting an external thermometer. Surely these are a standard fitment on virtually all vehicles these days and a useful safety aid in freezing conditions?

As for the habitation area, my solution was devised for our previous M/H and transferred to the Rapido:
I have two of those cheapish Lidl inside/outside temperature display units with the remote sensor. One of them is installed inside the house and the other is inside the M/H. One outside sensor is fitted just inside the lower grill of the fridge, away from the gas flame etc. As I park the M/H in the yard, just twenty feet or so from the house, the signal from that remote sensor feeds both the unit in the van plus the one in the house so I have inside and outside displays in both house and van. When away in the van I still have an accurate inside/outside reading - easy peasy. 8) 
If we're away in the van, the unit in the house won't work of course - but we're not there to read it anyway.

I also have a seperate unit in the house with the remote sensor placed on the table inside the van when we're at home, this enables me to monitor the temperature inside the van from the house. As I don't ever fully drain down the van pipework this alerts me if the heater in the van isn't keeping the inside of the van well above freezing.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We had the Lidl/Aldi type and all I did was have it on the kitchen worktop with the external sensor nipped in the rubber window surround (on the outside of course). We have some of those heat resistant silicone rubber mats and they are mostly used as non-slip surfaces on the Formica worktop. The unit safely sits on one of these while travelling.


----------



## SwampThing (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback!
I ended up buying a simple in/out temperature guage with remote wireless sensor and will look at mounting it this weekend. 
I'm guessing somewhere under the van appropriately protected in a plastic bac to keep the winter crud out of the works!
Many thanks as always!
Kevin


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

I must be missing something! Our Ducato 2009 model has a temp readout on the dash. I know all manufacturers of the body side vary in specification, but our Swift Bolero Nord--- system and that reads the internal temperature. I must admit to noting the external temp, but rarely check the internal one.

Gary


----------

